# Euere Erfahrungen Bleie, Pilker, Jigköpfe selber gießen!



## addy123 (12. November 2005)

Hallo, mich würden Euere Erfahrungen mit dem Selbergießen von Bleien interessieren!
Was verwendet Ihr für Formen, wie ist das Handling.
Besonders interessiert mich, welche Farben verwendet Ihr gegebenenfalls und wie ist der Praxistest mit diesen Farben?
Also alles mal hier rein, von Boardies, die damit Erfahrungen haben.


----------



## Franky (12. November 2005)

*AW: Euere Erfahrungen Bleie, Pilker, Jigköpfe selber gießen!*

Hi Addy,

ich sag mal so: kommt alles ganz drauf an... Ich habe sowohl sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht, als auch ziemlich miese. Schlechte Erfahrungen hatte ich vor Jahren mit - wie ich jetzt weiss - schlechten Gussformen, die meiner Meinung nach verdammt wichtig sind. Das Blei war richtig temperiert (leicht orange-bläulich-schimmernd) und ließ sich gut gießen (wie ich hinterher mit anderer Form feststellte). Entweder war die Form verzogen oder schlecht gearbeitet, denn das heisse Blei floß überall an den Seiten heraus!
Gute Erfahrungen habe ich mit dem Selbstgießen von Jigheads gemacht. Neben Formen von DoIt hatte ich 2 weitere "NoNames", die allerdings ebenfalls exzellent verarbeitet waren und prima Ergebnisse lieferten.
Mir steht zudem ein Gußofen zur Verfügung, der das Gießen von diesen Dingern sehr vereinfacht und man ruckzuck eine große Menge an Jigs gießen kann.
Das Handling der DoIt-Formen ist richtig gut! Auklappen, Laden und "Feuer frei". Kurz warten, aufklappen, entladen, abkühlen lassen und die nächste Ladung Haken einlegen... So bleibt die Form bei richtiger Temperatur und man erzielt gute Ergebnisse!
Als Gussmaterial hab ich Dachdeckerblei mit ein wenig Zinn vermischt. Frag nicht nach dem Verhältnis, aber es ist nicht viel gewesen...
Haken hab ich da ausschließlich von EagleClaw oder VMC drauf, die ziemlich passgenau für die Formen sind.
Soviel aus der Ecke "Jigs" einmal... Bunt mach ich die Dinger übrigens nicht - die bleiben "natur"...


----------



## addy123 (12. November 2005)

*AW: Euere Erfahrungen Bleie, Pilker, Jigköpfe selber gießen!*

Franky, mit den DoIt-Formen, ich besitze 2 Stück für Jigköpfe, habe ich auch gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Allerdings hatte ich bei den ersten zwei Gießversuchen immer Ausschuß dabei, da sie noch nicht die Temperatur hatte. Anschließend funzt es wie beim Brezelbacken.
Sehr gute Erfahrungen habe ich auch mit Gussformen von www bleigussformen.de gemacht. Diese bedürfen einen Schraubstock und nach einiger Zeit außerdem noch Lederhandschuhe. Allerdings sind die Ergebnisse gut. Vorallem bei dem Preis der Formen. 
Als Farbe für die Jigs verwende ich ausschließlich nur die Brennfarben.
Die haben sich vorallem in der Praxis bewährt.
Keiner meiner Jigköpfe hatte nach 1 Woche Langeland irgendwelche Farbabplatzungen. Die gekauften konnte ich farblich gesehen, nach der Woche meistens wegschmeissen.


----------



## Franky (12. November 2005)

*AW: Euere Erfahrungen Bleie, Pilker, Jigköpfe selber gießen!*

@ Addy:
Wegen der Temperaturprobleme zu Anfang mache ich immer 5 - 7 "Leergüsse" und bei einer "Knipspause" (Entfernen der Gusskanäle) werden alle 3 - 4 Minuten "Leergüsse" produziert. Das Blei belasse ich bis zum nächsten Guss in der Form - damit bleibt sie länger warm... Geht meiner Meinung nach "schneller", als wenn man die Form immer wieder neu auf Temperatur bringen muss.
Das fällt natürlich weg, wenn man 2 - 3 helfende Hände dabei hat. Dann kann man fast in Serienproduktion gehen...


----------



## addy123 (12. November 2005)

*AW: Euere Erfahrungen Bleie, Pilker, Jigköpfe selber gießen!*



			
				Franky schrieb:
			
		

> @ Addy:
> Wegen der Temperaturprobleme zu Anfang mache ich immer 5 - 7 "Leergüsse" und bei einer "Knipspause" (Entfernen der Gusskanäle) werden alle 3 - 4 Minuten "Leergüsse" produziert. Das Blei belasse ich bis zum nächsten Guss in der Form - damit bleibt sie länger warm... Geht meiner Meinung nach "schneller", als wenn man die Form immer wieder neu auf Temperatur bringen muss.
> Das fällt natürlich weg, wenn man 2 - 3 helfende Hände dabei hat. Dann kann man fast in Serienproduktion gehen...


 
Das mit den Leergüssen ist ein prima Tipp. Werde ich beim nächsten Gießen auch machen. Schont den sinnlosen Hakenverschleiss.
Ich verwende zusätlich noch Talkum.


----------



## posengucker (12. November 2005)

*AW: Euere Erfahrungen Bleie, Pilker, Jigköpfe selber gießen!*

Hi,

ich verwende ebenfalls Bleigussformen vom www.bleigussformen.de und zwar Trapezblei von 20g - 80g, Strömungsblei von 80g - 140g und Welsblei 150g und 200g. Ich bin von den Gussformen begeistert.

Was man nicht machen sollte, ist die Karabiner bei Fehlgüssen beim herauslösen aus dem Blei zum glühen zu bringen, da diese dann ihre FEstigkeit verlieren und beim Herausziehen eines 140 g Strömungsbeli kann es leicht passieren, dass man nur mer die obere Hälfte des Karabineres zurückbekommt.

lg
Pogu


----------



## Pelznase (12. November 2005)

*AW: Euere Erfahrungen Bleie, Pilker, Jigköpfe selber gießen!*

hab auch ne do-it form für rundköpfe. lass sie eigentlich immer unlackiert. die farbliche lockwirkung kommt ja vom gummi. und was soll ein brauner gufi an nem signalrotem kopf? geb aber manchmal zinn hinzu, damit die köpfe glänzen bzw. ihren glanz nicht so schnell verlieren. zum schmelzen muss ein einfacher camping-kocher herhalten, auf dem ich auch vor dem giessen die form kurz erwärme.
das schöne beim selbstgiessen ist, dass man relativ grosse haken mit leichtem
kopf herstellen kann.


----------



## addy123 (12. November 2005)

*AW: Euere Erfahrungen Bleie, Pilker, Jigköpfe selber gießen!*

Wäre denn Jemand interessiert, Formen leihweise zu tauschen?
Da ich von all meinen Formen soviel gegossen habe, das es ein Leben reicht, könnte ich meine Formen leihweise zur Verfügung stellen.

Ich suche im Moment noch die folgende Form von DoIt:
http://www.bleigussformen.de/shop/d_0110_0110_Do_it_Form_3403965.htm

und von Bleigussformen.de
http://www.bleigussformen.de/shop/d_F47_F47_Fischkopf_80_110969.htm




Ich habe folgende Formen:

http://www.bleigussformen.de/shop/d_0104_0104__Erie_Jig_Form_3398949.htm

http://www.bleigussformen.de/shop/d_0109_0109__Do_it_Form_3404964.htm


http://www.bleigussformen.de/shop/d_F24_F24_Stromungsblei__gros792.htm

http://www.bleigussformen.de/shop/d_F22_F22_Trapezblei_20_40_60_80795.htm

http://www.bleigussformen.de/shop/d_F33_F33_Sechskantblei_70__90797.htm

http://www.bleigussformen.de/shop/d_F15_F15_Dorschbombe_50_und_80847.htm

http://www.bleigussformen.de/shop/d_F12_F12__Zock__Pilker_40_u__60_gr848.htm

http://www.bleigussformen.de/shop/d_F19_F19_Dreikantpilker_120_170gr856.htm


----------



## addy123 (13. November 2005)

*AW: Euere Erfahrungen Bleie, Pilker, Jigköpfe selber gießen!*

Hmmmmmm!!!???
Keine Antwort mehr|kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat


----------



## Der_Glücklose (14. November 2005)

*AW: Euere Erfahrungen Bleie, Pilker, Jigköpfe selber gießen!*

Hi #h 

hätte schon interesse an den ersten beiden Formen und der Nr.6 u. 7 von oben |supergri 

Mein Problem kann dir nur eine für Brandungsbleie zum Tausch anbieten (Foto stell ich heute nachmittag rein) da du sonst alle die ich habe auch hast.


----------



## addy123 (14. November 2005)

*AW: Euere Erfahrungen Bleie, Pilker, Jigköpfe selber gießen!*



			
				Der_Glücklose schrieb:
			
		

> Hi #h
> 
> hätte schon interesse an den ersten beiden Formen und der Nr.6 u. 7 von oben |supergri
> 
> Mein Problem kann dir nur eine für Brandungsbleie zum Tausch anbieten (Foto stell ich heute nachmittag rein) da du sonst alle die ich habe auch hast.


 
Ich denke, da wird ein Tausch schon möglich sein.#6


----------



## fly-martin (14. November 2005)

*AW: Euere Erfahrungen Bleie, Pilker, Jigköpfe selber gießen!*

Hi

Ich hatte mal einige Tips zusammengeschrieben - guckst Du hier :

Jiggiessen


----------



## addy123 (14. November 2005)

*AW: Euere Erfahrungen Bleie, Pilker, Jigköpfe selber gießen!*



			
				fly-martin schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> Ich hatte mal einige Tips zusammengeschrieben - guckst Du hier :
> 
> Jiggiessen


 
Danke, ist hochinteressant!:m


----------



## Der_Glücklose (14. November 2005)

*AW: Euere Erfahrungen Bleie, Pilker, Jigköpfe selber gießen!*

@ addy123

hab mal Bilder von den Formen gemacht die du nicht hast, die könntest du zum Tausch bekommen.


----------



## Der_Glücklose (14. November 2005)

*AW: Euere Erfahrungen Bleie, Pilker, Jigköpfe selber gießen!*

und diese Form, die Klammern benutze ich zum zusammen halten der Formen (ausser der Do it |supergri ) funzt gut und geht schneller als jedesmal ne richtige Schraubzwinge anzubringen.

Auf dem letzten Bild ist der Gießofen den ich benutze. Es passen ungefähr 5 Kilo Blei rein und unten hat er einen Auslaß den man mit dem Hebel sehr genau dossieren kann #6  Für mich ist der Ofen das beste überhaupt beim gießen wenn ich mir das mit Kelle usw. vorstelle bin ich da echt |supergri


----------



## fishing-hase (14. November 2005)

*AW: Euere Erfahrungen Bleie, Pilker, Jigköpfe selber gießen!*

hi
also ich hab gute aber auch schlechte erfahrung mit gips formen gemacht!
die form muss halt sehr suaber gearbeitet sein, aber für den preisvon vielleicht 
allerhöchstens 2€ pro form ist das kein priblem.
hier noch ein bericht ,ist aber nicht so gut......
guckst du

severin


----------



## addy123 (15. November 2005)

*AW: Euere Erfahrungen Bleie, Pilker, Jigköpfe selber gießen!*

@Der_Glücklose 
Der Ofen ist ja der Hit!:m 
Wo bekommt man dieses Teil und wieviel kostet der denn?
Wieviel Gramm haben die Bleie Deiner Formen?
Eine Form, so ähnlich wie Deine Delta-Bleie, habe ich evtl. auch?.
http://www.bleigussformen.de/shop/index.htm?d_F22_F22_Trapezblei_20_40_60_80795.htm
Schicke mir mal ne PN mit Deiner Adresse. Dann sende ich Dir die gewünschten Formen.
Ein Zeitraum von vier Wochen müsste doch langen?

@fishing-hase
Nicht schlecht der Beitrag.


----------



## Köfis (15. November 2005)

*AW: Euere Erfahrungen Bleie, Pilker, Jigköpfe selber gießen!*



			
				addy123 schrieb:
			
		

> @Der_Glücklose
> Der Ofen ist ja der Hit!:m
> Wo bekommt man dieses Teil und wieviel kostet der denn?


Hallo Addy,
der Ofen macht sich wirklich gut. Habe seit etwa 2 Jahren auch so ein Teil, welches ich über eBay ersteigert habe. 
Und Du hast Glück, sieh mal bei eBay unter http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=4417193690&rd=1&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWA%3AIT&rd=1 nach, da wird der Ofen noch bis zum 18.11.2005 angeboten. Der Verkäufer hat den Ofen regelmäßig im Angebot (ich hab meinen auch von ihm). Die Preise bewegen sich meistens so um die 100 Euro.
Gerade hab ich den Ofen nochmal hier http://cgi.ebay.de/HAKUMA-Bleigusso...197229906QQcategoryZ77570QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem zum Schnäppchenpreis entdeckt (falls das Teil so billig weg geht).
Gruß
Maik :m


----------



## addy123 (15. November 2005)

*AW: Euere Erfahrungen Bleie, Pilker, Jigköpfe selber gießen!*

Danke Köfis!
Habe die Teile schon unter Beobachtung!


----------



## Der_Glücklose (17. November 2005)

*AW: Euere Erfahrungen Bleie, Pilker, Jigköpfe selber gießen!*

Hi #h 

@ addy

ja der Ofen ist wirklich #6 

wenn du denn beim 2. Link für den Preis bekommst ist das ein Top Preis. Der erste Link ist genau das was ich für meinen bezahlt habe. Ich such mal die Rechnung und schick dir dann die Quelle.

Zu der Form meine ist anders die Bleie werden als Durchlaufbleie gegossen und nicht wie bei deiner mit Wirbel.


----------



## Bellyboatangler (18. November 2005)

*AW: Euere Erfahrungen Bleie, Pilker, Jigköpfe selber gießen!*

Habe selber einige Bleigussformen

2 Sargbleiformen von 10,15,20,30,40,50    80,100,120, 150g
Kugelblei 1-15g
Eggblei von ca 5-60 g keine Ahnung wieviele Kammern, aber reichlich
Pilkform 40/50g
Zocker ca.30g
4 verschiedene Brandungsformen von 85 -230g 
Bootsbombe Herstellung von 300g-1kg

benutze ganz einfach einen Stahlmilchtopf von Wollworth fuer 3 Euro und einen Gascampingkocher.

Um Fehlguesse zu vermeiden erhitze ich den Topf an der Giessstelle mit einem Gasbrenner. Der topf ist an der Stelle gluehend heiss und Fehlguesse sind fast auszuschliessen. Euer Ofen ist zwar klasse, nur etwas zu teuer fuer private Zwecke. Giesse 2-3 mal im Jahr Bleie, meine Gaskartuschenverbreauch ist hoechstens 10-15 euro im jahr. Wurde sich nicht rechnen!


----------



## Der_Glücklose (18. November 2005)

*AW: Euere Erfahrungen Bleie, Pilker, Jigköpfe selber gießen!*



			
				Bellyboatangler schrieb:
			
		

> Euer Ofen ist zwar klasse, nur etwas zu teuer fuer private Zwecke. Giesse 2-3 mal im Jahr Bleie, meine Gaskartuschenverbreauch ist hoechstens 10-15 euro im jahr. Wurde sich nicht rechnen!



@ Bellyboatangler 

So ein Gasbrenner kostet doch auch ..€ |kopfkrat und dann 10-15 € im Jahr für Gas dann hat sich das Ding doch nach 3-4 Jahren gerechnet :m


----------



## addy123 (19. November 2005)

*AW: Euere Erfahrungen Bleie, Pilker, Jigköpfe selber gießen!*

@Bellyboatangler
Hättest Du vielleicht auch Interesse die Formen mal eine Zeit lang zu Tauschen?
Meine Formen sind im Moment zu Der_Glücklose unterwegs. Aber im neuen Jahr wäre da doch was möglich!?

@Der_Glücklose
Na sind die Formen schon angekommen?


----------



## Baldur (19. November 2005)

*AW: Euere Erfahrungen Bleie, Pilker, Jigköpfe selber gießen!*

Erfahrungen: Vorsicht, Vorsicht und nochmal Vorsicht:

Mein Kumpel hat Pilker gegossen (auf Gaskocher in nem alten Topf OHNE Deckel) , irgendwoher kam Wasser (er weiß/will nicht sagen, woher) und das ganze Ding hats in die Luft gewichst ... in der Werkstatt! Er hat heißes Blei ans Ohr bekommen, das sieht man heute noch, zum Glück hatte er dicke Klamotten an, sonst hätte er am ganzen Körper Brandmale... Am Schluss hat ihn noch ie Pozilei besucht|krach: , weil jemand gemeldet hatte, er würde was Sprengen ... Leute, passt blos auf mit flüssigem Blei, des kann bös ins Auge gehen. Aber ihr seid ja eh alle venünftig|supergri  oder|kopfkrat ?

Schönen Abend Baldur


----------



## Der_Glücklose (19. November 2005)

*AW: Euere Erfahrungen Bleie, Pilker, Jigköpfe selber gießen!*

@ addy123

die Formen sind noch nicht angekommen, wenn sie da sind werde ich dich wie abgemacht #x


----------



## addy123 (19. November 2005)

*AW: Euere Erfahrungen Bleie, Pilker, Jigköpfe selber gießen!*

Hallo Baldur!
Danke für Deinen Warnhinweis!
Da kann ich nur sagen, man kann wirklich nicht vorsichtig genug sein!
Habe mittlerweile selber ein "Brandmale".:r 
Da brauch bloß mal ein Gegenstand in den Schmelzbehälter fallen.
Ich liebäugle nun mit dem Schmelzofen, wie hier gezeigt. Werde ihn bestimmt auch bald besitzen. Mann erleichtert sich zumindest das Eingießen sehr.


----------



## Der_Glücklose (22. November 2005)

*AW: Euere Erfahrungen Bleie, Pilker, Jigköpfe selber gießen!*

Hi #h 

@ addy123

wie telefonisch schon besprochen sind meine 2 Do it (Birnenbleie, Erie - Jigköpfe) und die 3 weiteren Formen (Brandungsblei, Durchlauf-Trapezblei, Grundblei) bereits auf dem Weg zu dir :m  

Find ich echt #6 die Geschichte die du hier angeleiert hast.


----------



## addy123 (22. November 2005)

*AW: Euere Erfahrungen Bleie, Pilker, Jigköpfe selber gießen!*



			
				Der_Glücklose schrieb:
			
		

> Hi #h
> 
> @ addy123
> 
> Find ich echt #6 die Geschichte die du hier angeleiert hast.


 
War eigentlich nur ne Idee von mir. Mittlerweile finde ich sie sogar auch gut.
Eigentlich braucht man ja von jeder Form nur eine bestimmte Anzahl von Bleien für sich und seine Angelfreunde. Danach liegen die Formen mehr oder weniger in der Ecke rum.|kopfkrat 

Also, wer noch Interesse hat, im neuen Jahr dürften meine Formen zum leihweisen Austausch wieder zur Verfügung stehen. 

PS: Den Ofen im EBAY habe ich zwar verpasst, habe ihn mir jetzt bei einem anderen Händler für in etwa das gleiche Geld bestellt.#6


----------



## Vibra - Zocker (23. November 2005)

*AW: Euere Erfahrungen Bleie, Pilker, Jigköpfe selber gießen!*

Ich suche noch formen für " bergmannpilker" ab 400 gramm und für stabbleie ab 400 gramm bis 1000 und trollingbleie ab 2500 - 7000 gramm. biete dafür leihweise formen für vibrazock 100, brandungsblei, oliven, pro select 50 70 90 120, naturköderblei 600 900.
gruß robert|wavey:  ( der mit der kelle gießt..)


----------



## addy123 (23. November 2005)

*AW: Euere Erfahrungen Bleie, Pilker, Jigköpfe selber gießen!*



			
				Vibra - Zocker schrieb:
			
		

> Ich suche noch formen für " bergmannpilker" ab 400 gramm und für stabbleie ab 400 gramm bis 1000 und trollingbleie ab 2500 - 7000 gramm. biete dafür leihweise formen für vibrazock 100, brandungsblei, oliven, pro select 50 70 90 120, naturköderblei 600 900.
> gruß robert|wavey: ( der mit der kelle gießt..)


 
Wow, was Größenordnungen! 
Kann Dir leider in den Größen nicht weiterhelfen. 
Vielleicht meldet sich noch jemand anders?


----------



## Vibra - Zocker (23. November 2005)

*AW: Euere Erfahrungen Bleie, Pilker, Jigköpfe selber gießen!*

Das wäre wohl zufall.. ich hab immer so ausgefallene wünsche, sagt sogar meine freundin|gutenach ..
gruß robert


----------



## addy123 (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Euere Erfahrungen Bleie, Pilker, Jigköpfe selber gießen!*

@Der_Glücklose
Werde die Formen vorraussichtlich nächste Woche senden!?|wavey:


----------



## Der_Glücklose (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Euere Erfahrungen Bleie, Pilker, Jigköpfe selber gießen!*

@ addy123

wie gesagt immer locker auf ein paar Tage kommt es nicht an :m 

Deine gehen morgen auf die Reise.


----------



## addy123 (10. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Euere Erfahrungen Bleie, Pilker, Jigköpfe selber gießen!*



			
				Der_Glücklose schrieb:
			
		

> @ addy123
> 
> wie gesagt immer locker auf ein paar Tage kommt es nicht an :m
> 
> Deine gehen morgen auf die Reise.


 
Die Formen sind heute gut bei mir angekommen!
Vielen Dank für die Twister, werde mich revangieren!
Am Montag geht Dein Paket zurück.

Einen schönen Vorrat hast Du Dir gegossen!#6


----------



## Kegelfisch (15. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Euere Erfahrungen Bleie, Pilker, Jigköpfe selber gießen!*

Hei Addy
Ich benutze schon längere Zeit Formen von HAKUMA und www.bleigussformen.de .Letztere haben einen günstigeren Preis und sind trotzdem gut gearbeitet.Allerdings muß man manchmal die Stellen an denen die Luft entweichen soll nacharbeiten.Von bleigussformen hatte ich auch mal das Gießmetall bezogen,giebt es dort aber nicht mehr.Zum Strecken holte ich mir was vom Reifendienst,welches man aber nur draussen an der Luft schmelzen sollte,da sehr stark verunreinigt.Am besten noch Dachdeckerzinn zugeben.Jegliche Ösen und Drahtteile mache ich mir aus VA-Schweißdraht mittels einer kleinen Rundzange (ohne Abflachungen und Kerben!!!)Zum Vorbehandeln der Formen nehme ich von HAKUMA Superguß zum Einpinseln der warmen Form(hält ewig und bringt gute Oberfläche)und Spezialknete,damit die Ösen nicht vollaufen.Farben sind bevorzugt Pulverfarben,die man eventuell bei einer Pulverbeschichterei erbitten kann,oder ebenfalls von HAKUMA bekommt.Gerade für den norwegischen Felsengrund sind diese Farben viel haltbarer.Übrigens wird die Bleibeschaffung nach und nach zum Problem,da die Verwendung immer weiter zurückgefahren wird und bestimmt auch bald verboten wird.
Also viel Spaß noch beim Gießen und der eigene Köder ist immer der Beste,da darin das meißte Vertrauen stecken wird.


----------



## zanderheli (16. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Euere Erfahrungen Bleie, Pilker, Jigköpfe selber gießen!*

hi leute

meine freunde brauchen zwar keine jig köpfe mehr, wollen aber immer wieder bleikopfgießen.  

ist wirklich ne schöne sache, spart viel geld, dadurch ärgert man sich auch nicht über jeden abriß.

wir haben auch den oben gezeigten ofen und arbeiten mit do-it gußformen, das geht erste sahne und total schnell, ich bau die formen laufend um für großere haken mit kleineren gewichten und so.

blei vom reifenhändler eignet sich sehr gut da es bereits antimon enthält und so der schmelzpunkt herabgesetzt wird, vorher umbedingt waschen und gut trocknen lassen. immer leergüße machen wie bereits gesagt, ich leg die form deshalb beim aufheizen des ofens immer auf den ofen drauf. beim gießen auf gute belüftung achten.

macht süchtig!!! 

alles liebe
heli


----------

